# hair algae on substrate



## plantman25 (Aug 17, 2014)

I had left my tank alone for three days and upon the return I had a hair algae outbreak in my substrate. Tank is 40b with 5 6500k cfl and one red cfl on an 8 hour timer. I have pressurized co2 at 6 bubbles per second. I also dose excel and was dosing dry ferts via ei method. Substrate is Eco complete and tank is heavily planted with s.repens(foreground) lots of stem plants ludwigia, camboda, myrio, bacopa, some crypts and sword. I've tried black out for 3 days and spot treating with peroxide. I even added a phosphate reducing filter pad. I'm not sure what to do at this point but re do the whole tank. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm guessing your plants are nutrient deficient, probably in the micros.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Sure would like to see a clear photo of what you have there.
And a full tank picture as well.
Three CFL bulb/reflectors(brood type) are enough for a 40B tank if you have the 23W bulbs. I'd even say with the red one in the middle but that
depends on that red bulb. Is there a spectrum listed on the package
in which it came ? Is this just a "decorative" red bulb or does it actually say plant spectrum on it or the package(or maybe you got it from a horticulture shop).


----------



## plantman25 (Aug 17, 2014)

Pic of lighting and the tank scape now.


----------



## plantman25 (Aug 17, 2014)

I've never had a problem with algae except on the glass until I added my co2 system. The red bulb only listed the lumens(300), I purchased it at wal mart. I was dosing according to wets calculator.


----------



## plantman25 (Aug 17, 2014)

Algae in substrate


----------



## plantman25 (Aug 17, 2014)

Is there anything else to try before I tear the tank apart?


----------



## IiScaPeJuNkiEiI (Aug 7, 2013)

I had a hair algae outbreak recently. Think it was from an ammonia spike when overfed my fish..anywhoo

Manually get out as much as you can. Toothbrush works best. Then get a bottle of Algaefix. Dose exactly as the directions say. I did 3-4 doses over a 2 week period. All of turned white and died. Haven't had any since.

Due note this only gets rid of the algae NOT the conditions that caused it or will cause it to return..hth


----------



## plantman25 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ya I wanna figure out the source plus removing it by hand has meant pulling a lot of substrate out. I don't really wanna put chemicals in my tank either. Thanks though.


----------



## IiScaPeJuNkiEiI (Aug 7, 2013)

I understand the hesitation, but Algaefix is the most effective way to nuke the hair algae. Didn't effect my fish at all while dosing by the directions. Hair algae is almost impossible to get rid of as it thrives in same conditions as a healthy planted tank.


----------



## 141130 (Jan 25, 2014)

plantman25 said:


> I don't really wanna put chemicals in my tank either.


There isn't anything in the cosmos that isn't actively engaged in a chemical reaction: I wouldn't get caught up in that new age nonsense.


----------

